# JBL MS-8 remote



## Man66 (Oct 18, 2021)

hi,

Shortly, in what frequency is the remote working?

br ismo


----------



## mikegreen008 (Nov 10, 2021)

No answer?

Sent from my SM-A022F using Tapatalk


----------



## Man66 (Oct 18, 2021)

mikegreen008 said:


> No answer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A022F using Tapatalk


Yep, I got info, that according to schematic it’s using 2.4Ghz.
I send it to https://www.remote-control-world.eu/repairs-rc-production-c-500
for repair.


----------



## mikegreen008 (Nov 10, 2021)

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-A022F using Tapatalk


----------

